# ALL FORUM MEMBERS, IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT, PLEASE READ!



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2017)

TO THE FORUM MEMBERSHIP!

This forum has been blessed with the membership of 92 "year young" Bill Runnels, a WW2 combat veteran and B-17 bombardier. His posts and have been nothing short of amazing. Bill, in appreciation of your participation, the moderation/ admin staff created a special title on your profile and we designed a "siggy" specifically for you. If its OK, we'd like to attach this to your profile. As I mentioned to you the other day, we are honored and privileged to have you around and look forward to your continued participation on this forum!

We salute you Bill! 

FLYBOYJ

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
10 | Like Like:
16 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 18, 2017)

A nice gesture, I love Bills posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2017)

pbehn said:


> A nice gesture, I love Bills posts.


Agreed.

Its amazing reading the little snippets Bill posts.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

FLYBOYJ said:


> TO THE FORUM MEMBERSHIP!
> 
> This forum has been blessed with the membership of 92 "year young" Bill Runnels, a WW2 combat veteran and B-17 bombardier. His posts and have been nothing short of amazing. Bill, in appreciation of your participation, the moderation/ admin staff created a special title on your profile and we designed a "siggy" specifically for you. If its OK, we'd like to attach this to your profile. As I mentioned to you the other day, we are honored and privileged to have you around and look forward to your continued participation on this forum!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am indeed honored. Being associated with all on this forum is a pleasure. I look forward to future activity as a member.

Bill

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
9 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2017)

A great move Joe. It is indeed an honour having Bill on board and his stories have been very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey Bill, put the "Siggy" on, its a classic,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2017)

Great to have you here Bill!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

FLYBOYJ said:


> TO THE FORUM MEMBERSHIP!
> 
> This forum has been blessed with the membership of 92 "year young" Bill Runnels, a WW2 combat veteran and B-17 bombardier. His posts and have been nothing short of amazing. Bill, in appreciation of your participation, the moderation/ admin staff created a special title on your profile and we designed a "siggy" specifically for you. If its OK, we'd like to attach this to your profile. As I mentioned to you the other day, we are honored and privileged to have you around and look forward to your continued participation on this forum!
> 
> ...


WOW - who did the creative art work on the "siggy" ? It really brings back memories of a special time in my life. I don't have adequate words to express my appreciation. ...............Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Hey Bill, put the "Siggy" on, its a classic,


It sure is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 18, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> It sure is!


I am sure the guys here will help you upload it on your profile if you have trouble figuring it out, as for the art work, I suspect the artistic touch of Wurger (The Siggy Master)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I am sure the guys here will help you upload it on your profile if you have trouble figuring it out, as for the art work, I suspect the artistic touch of Wurger (The Siggy Master)


I will need help on the upload

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 18, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> I will need help on the upload


I am sure Joe or the other mods will arrange it, it looks great.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome to the site Bill. 
Any tips on longevity?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you Bill for your service to our country, and to the freedom of Europe and the World. We all owe you, and the others who served in our nations military as well as those of our allies during that time our greatest gratitude.

Thank you for being a part of this forum, and I look forward to hearing more of your thoughts, memories and stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2017)

And Bill, since you liked the siggy, I have added it to your signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Welcome to the site Bill.
> Any tips on longevity?


What longevity? I am still chasing pretty women but I confess it has been 70 years since I caught one and I married her.

Take one day at a time and be grateful for the blessings received.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 18, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And Bill, since you liked the siggy, I have added it to your signature.


Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2017)

Outstanding work by the Mods and thanks to Bill for his service and sharing his stories

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2017)

It's my honor, SIR.

دسته، به چپ ... چپ

خبر ... دار




از نو فرمودند​


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 19, 2017)

Great to have you here Bill


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 19, 2017)

I agree. It's a rare privilege to have a veteran amongst us, so a very warm welcome to you Bill. Loving the siggy as well, fantastic work!


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 19, 2017)

Tangopilot89 said:


> I agree. It's a rare privilege to have a veteran amongst us, so a very warm welcome to you Bill. Loving the siggy as well, fantastic work!



thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## parsifal (Nov 19, 2017)

A warm welcome from down under Bill. Welcome aboard.

Its an honour to meet you sir.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 19, 2017)

billrunnels
Thank you for your service and insight here


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Nov 19, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> thank you for the warm welcome!



That's quite alright. Happy posting!


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for being here, Bill.

Keep'em Flying!


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you so very much for your service...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to this GREAT Forum Bill.from the Land Down under, it is an Honour to meet you Sir...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## airminded88 (Nov 20, 2017)

I would like to echo the sentiments of thankfulness and appreciation put forward by everyone here.
It's truly an honor to have a WWII veteran among our online community and every opportunity to hear your first-hand experiences is truly a privilege that is becoming rare as time moves on.
Thank for your service sir, for stepping up to the momentous challenge when the world desperately needed heroes for freedom and democracy to survive.
Your noble deeds will be always remembered and duly celebrated.

Cheers


----------



## mikewint (Nov 20, 2017)

From one old vet to another Thank You Sir for your service to our country

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 20, 2017)

airminded88 said:


> I would like to echo the sentiments of thankfulness and appreciation put forward by everyone here.
> It's truly an honor to have a WWII veteran among our online community and every opportunity to hear your first-hand experiences is truly a privilege that is becoming rare as time moves on.
> Thank for your service sir, for stepping up to the momentous challenge when the world desperately needed heroes for freedom and democracy to survive.
> Your noble deeds will be always remembered and duly celebrated.
> ...


Your comments are appreciated. At the time, responding to the call to serve was accepted willingly. It was the thing to do. The experience brought early maturity to this 18 year old which in turn gave me a solid footing for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2017)

Good on ya, Bill. Great to hear of your exploits.



billrunnels said:


> It was the thing to do. The experience brought early maturity to this 18 year old which in turn gave me a solid footing for life.



It's funny how times have changed. We are truly grateful for your efforts, too, Sir.


----------



## BiffF15 (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard Bill and thank you for your service!

Cheers,
Biff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2017)

I am with all here and am very honored to have you here with us on this forum Mr. Runnels. Thank you for your service and thank you for joining us here.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 21, 2017)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I am with all here and am very honored to have you here with us on this forum Mr. Runnels. Thank you for your service and thank you for joining us here.


It is my pleasure. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## RCAFson (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Stig1207 (Nov 23, 2017)

Welcome Bill, great to have you with us and sharing your experiences.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 23, 2017)

Bill, we are truly blessed to have you with us and hear your tales of a time we can only imagine. Again, welcome aboard, thank you for your service, and don't stop chasing those pretty girls!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## newst (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your stories with us. I have found each one to be well worth the reading.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 23, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Bill, we are truly blessed to have you with us and hear your tales of a time we can only imagine. Again, welcome aboard, thank you for your service, and don't stop chasing those pretty girls!
> Cheers,
> Wes


Wes, Thank you for the warm welcome. It is a joy to be associated with all of you on this forum.


----------



## Don Garner (Nov 24, 2017)

Bill, thank you for your Service. My father(pictured) was gunner on B-25s of the 76th Squadron of the 38th Bomb Group(Sun Setters) from September 1942 through the end of the war. I am told he also was on B-17s for a period. I did not have the honor of knowing him as I was adopted at birth but my newly discovered sisters have given me many photos, memoirs and the declassified daily mission reports from his Group through April 1944 while flying out of Horn Island and Port Moresby(he obtained them while teaching Gunnery at Lowry AFB after the war). I look forward to reading your posts and learning much from you. I salute you sir!




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Runnels,
Thank you for your service. The airmen of the Second World War have been my heros. More than the debt to your hard work to secure victory, I owe you thanks, in large part, for my vocation in aviation. 
Best Regards,
TimB


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Don Garner said:


> Bill, thank you for your Service. My father(pictured) was gunner on B-25s of the 76th Squadron of the 38th Bomb Group(Sun Setters) from September 1942 through the end of the war. I am told he also was on B-17s for a period. I did not have the honor of knowing him as I was adopted at birth but my newly discovered sisters have given me many photos, memoirs and the declassified daily mission reports from his Group through April 1944 while flying out of Horn Island and Port Moresby(he obtained them while teaching Gunnery at Lowry AFB after the war). I look forward to reading your posts and learning much from you. I salute you sir!
> View attachment 473189
> .


Thank you for sharing the pictures. You can be proud of your father's service record.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Zippythehog said:


> Mr. Runnels,
> Thank you for your service. The airmen of the Second World War have been my heros. More than the debt to your hard work to secure victory, I owe you thanks, in large part, for my vocation in aviation.
> Best Regards,
> TimB


May I ask what you vocation in aviation is?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2017)

Joining all in saying thank you for everything, Bill.
Keep the stories of your memories coming.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

Excellent stuff here. Thanks for sharing and thank you for your service sir.

Jeff


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> May I ask what you vocation in aviation is?



I’m an instructor pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Zippythehog said:


> I’m an instructor pilot.


Good for you. I spent 32 years in commercial aviation marketing and sales.


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

What did you sell? Who did you work for?


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Zippythehog said:


> What did you sell? Who did you work for?


I worked for TWA, Braniff, North Central and Republic Airlines. Called on Travel Agents, Corporate Traffic Managers, Politicians, City Leaders etc. trying to persuade them to use the airline I represented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

Very fine. Aviation was very different then. People dressed up like it was the main event to travel by air. The opportunity to fly, like Lindbergh, was viewed differently. The air was newer and more special than the newest iPhone is today. 

North Central is name you don’t hear often. 

I remember being a kid and plugging my ears as we watched Eastern Electras start up.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Zippythehog said:


> Very fine. Aviation was very different then. People dressed up like it was the main event to travel by air. The opportunity to fly, like Lindbergh, was viewed differently. The air was newer and more special than the newest iPhone is today.
> 
> North Central is name you don’t hear often.
> 
> I remember being a kid and plugging my ears as we watched Eastern Electras start up.


After a rocky start, the Electra turned out to be a great aircraft. Economic to operate and capable of using shorter runways due to it's power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

That makes sense. Eastern was known for frugality. Captain Eddie (Rickenbacker) wouldn’t pay for the Autopilot. “That’s what the pilots are for.” I flew with an old Eastern pilot. He was good. I learned a lot from him.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 24, 2017)

Zippythehog said:


> That makes sense. Eastern was known for frugality. Captain Eddie (Rickenbacker) wouldn’t pay for the Autopilot. “That’s what the pilots are for.” I flew with an old Eastern pilot. He was good. I learned a lot from him.


One of our squadron executive officers was an Eastern Airlines pilot. He attended meetings at various UK airports and I went along as his navigator. We had a standing $5.00 bet on his or mine estimated time of arrival. Had to watch him like a hawk as he would try to jockey the throttles to his advantage. On one trip he landed and hit the breaks stopping half way up the runway on a little noel not realizing it continued down the other side. He was a good pilot and I enjoyed our friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 24, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2017)

Good stuff Bill!


----------



## hal bregg (Nov 25, 2017)

Best greetings from Poland.
I salute you sir!


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 25, 2017)

hal bregg said:


> Best greetings from Poland.
> I salute you sir!


Thank you.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2017)

I did some snooping around and found these. 

1942-1945 Yearbook - Page 1
2Lt Billy L. Runnels - WWII Memories
Reading about a man in history is 1. Reading about a man that made history and is here is something else.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 28, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> I did some snooping around and found these.
> 
> 1942-1945 Yearbook - Page 1
> 2Lt Billy L. Runnels - WWII Memories
> Reading about a man in history is 1. Reading about a man that made history and is here is something else.


I am glad to be here


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> I did some snooping around and found these.
> 
> 1942-1945 Yearbook - Page 1
> 2Lt Billy L. Runnels - WWII Memories
> Reading about a man in history is 1. Reading about a man that made history and is here is something else.



Great find...


----------



## Chris H (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Bill! My last place of work was RAF Molesworth, AKA Pneumonia on the Hill! I'm also signed up for the 303rd website.

I also have a copy of Keith Ferris's painting of "Thunder Bird" above my fireplace.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Chris H said:


> Hi Bill! My last place of work was RAF Molesworth, AKA Pneumonia on the Hill! I'm also signed up for the 303rd website.
> 
> I also have a copy of Keith Ferris's painting of "Thunder Bird" above my fireplace.


Hi Chris........Welcome to this terrific website. You will enjoy it a lot as I have. Great to meet an alumni from RAF Molesworth. I have many memories of my time there years ago. I also dip back into the 303rd website from time to time. When were you at Molesworth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris H (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Bill, I was there from 2009 until I retired in 2014. I was a British civil servant working with a NATO unit on the Base. I got to meet Gary Moncur when he visited the Base a while back. I also used to help the Base Historian, Mr Peter Park, when he hosted visits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Chris H said:


> Hi Bill, I was there from 2009 until I retired in 2014. I was a British civil servant working with a NATO unit on the Base. I got to meet Gary Moncur when he visited the Base a while back. I also used to help the Base Historian, Mr Peter Park, when he hosted visits.


Sounds like an interesting assignment. Gary Moncur sure has done a great job with the 303rd website. I was in the 360th squadron, were there any landmarks remaining of that area while you were there? Also, was the YMCA still in Bedford. It was a great place to spend a night in the swimming pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris H (Mar 15, 2018)

Not so sure about the Bedford YMCA Bill, but on the Base, the three hangars were still there! Most of the wartime infrastructure was grubbed up when the Base was turned into a cruise missile base in the 1980s! In the main (J?) hangar, the splash marks from the RAF practice bomb dropped on July 4 1944 are still to be seen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Chris H said:


> Not so sure about the Bedford YMCA Bill, but on the Base, the three hangars were still there! Most of the wartime infrastructure was grubbed up when the Base was turned into a cruise missile base in the 1980s! In the main (J?) hangar, the splash marks from the RAF practice bomb dropped on July 4 1944 are still to be seen!





Chris H said:


> Not so sure about the Bedford YMCA Bill, but on the Base, the three hangars were still there! Most of the wartime infrastructure was grubbed up when the Base was turned into a cruise missile base in the 1980s! In the main (J?) hangar, the splash marks from the RAF practice bomb dropped on July 4 1944 are still to be seen!


Thanks for the up date. I am surprised to learn the hangars are standing. I passed through Valley both arriving and departing after the war. How many miles is it from Valley to Molesworth? Our crew made that trip by vehicle following arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm always late to the party. Glad to have you aboard, sir, and thank you for your service and the contributions to this forum!


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Njaco said:


> I'm always late to the party. Glad to have you aboard, sir, and thank you for your service and the contributions to this forum!


Thank you. I really enjoy being a part of this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jim Daigneau (Mar 15, 2018)

Njaco, I'm later than you! This is such a great website and simply awesome thread. Bill, thank you for sharing your experiences. Your memories give real texture to simple dates in history. I'm a bit of a B-17 nerd so I consolidated the aircraft listed in your mission notes:
Ship SQDN NAME GAINED FATE / PILOT / NOTES /COMBAT MISSIONS
42-97860 360-L (No name) 04 Jun 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 28 Nov 45 / 67
43-38842 360-N (No name) 28 Oct 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 17 Nov 45/ ?
42-97281 427-Q Queenie (Queen Jeanie)12 Apr 44, 28 Mar 45 w/ Miller (WU lndg near Sandwich, UK.) Salvaged/78
44-6523 360-A (No name) 29 Sep 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 17 Nov 45/ ?
44-6516 360-Q My Darling 29 Sep 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 08 Dec 44 / 71
44-6517 360-F Old Cock 03 Oct 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 28 Nov 45 / 82
42-97546 360-E Idaliza 12 Mar 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 01 Dec 45 /105
42-97860 360-L (No name) 04 Jun 44 Scrapped 28 Nov 45 Kingman, AZ /67
44-8647 360-M (No name) 17 Dec 44 MIA 06 Apr 45 w/ Lacker (midair col over Germany, 9 KIA, with 43-38958)/34
43-38672 360-I (No name) 28 Sep 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 26 Nov 45 /52
Scrolling through the 303rdBG combat mission page, I was drawn to 28 SEP 44: 11 of 28 aircraft lost or salvaged. It was the second high loss mission the group experienced, the first being in January 44. It made me wonder what went on that day. From the 8thAFHS web page:
THURSDAY, 28 SEPTEMBER 1944
STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Eighth Air Force): Mission 652:* 1,049 bombers and 724 fighters* are dispatched to hit oil and military vehicle factories in C Germany using PFF means; they claim 37-8-18 Luftwaffe aircraft; 34 bombers and 7 fighters are lost:
1.* 445 B-17s are dispatched to hit the Magdeburg/Rothensee oil refinery* (23); *359 hit the secondary at Magdeburg* and 35 hit targets of opportunity; they claim 10-7-5 aircraft; 23 B-17s are lost, 2 damaged beyond repair and 126 damaged; 8 airmen are WIA and 208 MIA. Escort is provided by 263 P-38s and P-51s; they claim 24-0-13 aircraft in the air and 1-0-0 on the ground; 5 P-51s are lost, 1 damaged beyond repair and 4 damaged; 5 pilots are MIA.
2. 342 B-17s are dispatched to hit the Merseburg/Leuna oil refinery (301); 10 others hit targets of opportunity; 10 B-17s are lost, 4 damaged beyond repair and 251 damaged; 4 airmen are KIA, 15 WIA and 92 MIA. Escort is provided by 212 of 231 P-51s; they claim 2-1-0 aircraft in the air; 1 P-51 is lost (pilot MIA).
3. 262 B-24s are dispatched to hit the Kassel/Henschel motor transport plant (243); 1 hits a target of opportunity; 1 B-24 is lost and 86 damaged; 10 airmen are MIA. Escort is provided by 171 of 195 P-47s; 1 P-47s is lost and 3 damaged; 1 pilot is MIA.
The sheer scale of the ETO operations, considering land, sea and air forces, is almost beyond comprehension.
Thanks to all posters for a great thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Jim Daigneau said:


> Njaco, I'm later than you! This is such a great website and simply awesome thread. Bill, thank you for sharing your experiences. Your memories give real texture to simple dates in history. I'm a bit of a B-17 nerd so I consolidated the aircraft listed in your mission notes:
> Ship SQDN NAME GAINED FATE / PILOT / NOTES /COMBAT MISSIONS
> 42-97860 360-L (No name) 04 Jun 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 28 Nov 45 / 67
> 43-38842 360-N (No name) 28 Oct 44 Scrapped Kingman, AZ 17 Nov 45/ ?
> ...


Jim.....Welcome to the website Thank you for the detailed information. I found it most interesting. I notice you pilot the Boeing 757/767. I spent 32 years in Commercial Aviation Marketing and Sales. In my opinion you are flying the best looking and quietest aircraft in the air today.


----------



## Jim Daigneau (Mar 15, 2018)

Good recce, Bill. That's an old pic and I need to update my profile. I was on the 757/767 for 18 years as FO, instructor, CA and APD. Alas, seniority being the "only thing", I find myself on the Baby Bus now (319/320/320), but it's all good. You're right though, the 757 is a rocket, even with our little P&W2037s. I have to admit, I really like flying our brand new 321s. But, to keep perspective, I've loved the B-17 since I can remember and have always had the desire to fly one.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 15, 2018)

Jim Daigneau said:


> Good recce, Bill. That's an old pic and I need to update my profile. I was on the 757/767 for 18 years as FO, instructor, CA and APD. Alas, seniority being the "only thing", I find myself on the Baby Bus now (319/320/320), but it's all good. You're right though, the 757 is a rocket, even with our little P&W2037s. I have to admit, I really like flying our brand new 321s. But, to keep perspective, I've loved the B-17 since I can remember and have always had the desire to fly one.


The B-17 was a great aircraft for it's time. It was easy to fly. I was a bombardier but spent considerable time in the right seat on training flights. I actually landed the aircraft at Bangor on the trip over. While in the UK I signed on as co-pilot, with the pilots approval, on a number of slow timing engine 4 hour flights. I enjoyed the adventure a lot. It was a great way to pass time when not assigned to a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Mar 16, 2018)

oh man this thread just gets better all the time!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 16, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The B-17 was a great aircraft for it's time. It was easy to fly. I was a bombardier but spent considerable time in the right seat on training flights. I actually landed the aircraft at Bangor on the trip over. While in the UK I signed on as co-pilot, with the pilots approval, on a number of slow timing engine 4 hour flights. I enjoyed the adventure a lot. It was a great way to pass time when not assigned to a mission.


Well Bill, if the YMCA is shut and its a bit too windy for a punt down river I guess flying a B-17 would fill in an afternoon.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2018)

Bill, just letting you know that the distance from Molesworth to RAF Valley is 236 miles, about a three and a half to four hour drive today. Back in 1945, the road distance would be longer I guess, and the travelling time _much_ longer !
I used to spend quite a lot of time just across the bay from Valley, and watched the Hawks flying to and fro from 4 FTS, which still operates from there today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Bill, just letting you know that the distance from Molesworth to RAF Valley is 236 miles, about a three and a half to four hour drive today. Back in 1945, the road distance would be longer I guess, and the travelling time _much_ longer !
> I used to spend quite a lot of time just across the bay from Valley, and watched the Hawks flying to and fro from 4 FTS, which still operates from there today.


Thanks for the reply. I remember the trip taking considerable time.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm sure it did Bill, _much_ longer than it would take today.
RAF Valley is roughly 116 miles from where I now live, and even with the 'new' roads, including the 'Expressway' across the island of Angelsey, it takes around two and half to three hours to get there.
Travelling up or down the UK today is not too bad, but travelling across the country can take some time. Parts of East Anglia, for example, have hardly changed in 100 years - some of the 'old' roads are still the major routes, although most have been widened now of course - and many of the WW2 airfield locations are still in 'the middle of nowhere' !


----------



## Chris H (Mar 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Bill, just letting you know that the distance from Molesworth to RAF Valley is 236 miles, about a three and a half to four hour drive today. Back in 1945, the road distance would be longer I guess, and the travelling time _much_ longer !
> I used to spend quite a lot of time just across the bay from Valley, and watched the Hawks flying to and fro from 4 FTS, which still operates from there today.


Depending on the various motorways (freeways) in the Midlands, it can take a while longer than that Airframes!  I guess that in WW2, with roadsigns being taken down and blackout considerations, you could be looking at a CONSIDERABLE journey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I'm sure it did Bill, _much_ longer than it would take today.
> RAF Valley is roughly 116 miles from where I now live, and even with the 'new' roads, including the 'Expressway' across the island of Angelsey, it takes around two and half to three hours to get there.
> Travelling up or down the UK today is not too bad, but travelling across the country can take some time. Parts of East Anglia, for example, have hardly changed in 100 years - some of the 'old' roads are still the major routes, although most have been widened now of course - and many of the WW2 airfield locations are still in 'the middle of nowhere' !


Things haven't changed a lot. Travel North and South in the UK was good when I was there, but East and West nearly impossible. I tried to meet a friend in Cambridge who was stationed SE and he could not get there.I had no problem. We tried two or three times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chris H (Mar 17, 2018)

That east-west thing is still a royal pain in the rear end Bill!  I was very lucky that I lived in one of the small villages nearby. I only had a very short trip across country to get into work. Do the villages of Sawtry Hamerton, Winwick, Old Weston and Great Gidding bring back any memories?


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 17, 2018)

Chris H said:


> That east-west thing is still a royal pain in the rear end Bill!  I was very lucky that I lived in one of the small villages nearby. I only had a very short trip across country to get into work. Do the villages of Sawtry Hamerton, Winwick, Old Weston and Great Gidding bring back any memories?


No. The only places I visited were Molesworth, Bedford, Cambridge and London.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2018)

Well, shows how slow I can be.
I just today found this thread. You are an amazing lot. Humble and reverent to a fault.
You did good for an old serviceman. How could it not give comfort to someone who had limited contact with the outside,
that there were people from around the world who still show respect for sacrifices given.
It's why I am still here, to be one among you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2018)

Well said Bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

